# can't emerge ati-drivers with kernel 2.6.19-rc5-mm2 & higher

## MrBlond83

Greetings all,

I currently use mm-sources' kernel 2.6.19-rc5-mm1, and have been able to "emerge ati-drivers" without much trouble to generate the fglrx module. However, when yesterday I tried to upgrade to 2.6.19-rc5-mm2, I used the same .config and also ran a "make oldconfig", but after making the kernel and its modules when I try "emerge ati-drivers" with the simlink referring to the new kernel I get the following errors:

```
* Found kernel source directory:

* /usr/src/linux

* Found sources for kernel version:

* 2.6.19-rc5-mm2

* Checking for MTRR support enabled ...

[ ok ]

* Checking for AGP support enabled ...

[ ok ]

* Checking for DRM support disabled ...

[ ok ]

* X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

* Unpacking Ati drivers ...

[ ok ]

* Applying ati-powermode.sh.patch ...

[ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 ...

* Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc5-mm2'

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:189: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘mlock’

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:189: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘addr’

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:189: error: expected declaration specifiers or ‘...’ before ‘len’

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:191: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’

{a whole lot more of similiar errors}

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc5-mm2'

* DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

* Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1546: Called dyn_install

ebuild.sh, line 1020: Called src_install

ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1.ebuild, line 204: Called linux-mod_src_install

linux-mod.eclass, line 510: Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

... done!
```

Here is my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.19-rc5-mm1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-rc5-mm1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 16 Nov 2006 07:20:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac acpi alsa arts asf bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc fbcon ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ieee1394 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ logitech-mouse mp3 mpeg mtp mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session spl ssl tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xine xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Anyone has any idea what's going wrong and why it compiles the driver fine in rc5-mm1 and fails in rc5-mm2?Last edited by MrBlond83 on Sat Dec 02, 2006 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## olerth

Well, I don't know if is true, but I've read that in the development releases, changes can be made to the code, that break it, when it comes to such drivers as the ati-drivers.

I've experienced this problem a few times myself, and I find it easier to just avoid using the most bleeding edge kernels..

----------

## shimbob

Ditto here, ati-drivers wont compile with 2.6.19-rc5-mm2.

2.6.17-mm6 and 2.6.18-mm3 are the last kernels that works fine for me.

The kernel gets more development than ATI keeps up with. Classic problem, been going on forever.

----------

## Strukt

Yup,

i have the same problem. seems like living on the bleeding edge brakes stuff all the time :/

----------

## MrBlond83

It doesn't suprise me, ATI does not seem to keep up with anything these days  :Smile: 

Anyway, on 2.6.19-rc5-mm1 it works fine for me, so it doesn't bother me much to wait for the next version.

----------

## MrBlond83

Looks like the same issue happens in mm-sources 2.6.19-rc6-mm2  :Sad: 

Maybe it will be fixed when a new version of the ati-drivers ebuild is out.

----------

## shimbob

just tried ati-drivers-8.32.5, still broken

----------

## deprave

does this work in any of the latest mm-sources/ati-drivers for anyone yet? what version are they getting this to work with?

----------

## deprave

Ok well I just answered my own question and found that 

ati-drivers-8.35.5

and

mm-sources-2.6.21-rc5-mm4

is working excellent for me currently  :Very Happy: 

----------

